
Ask HN: Is there any platform to store and get the different data sets? - rishiloyola
I want the json data set of cities. Is there any github like platform just for the data sets?
======
joshmarinacci
I'm actually working on such a system. Currently it's filled with trivial
data, but it will let people collaborate to create complex datasets. Think of
it as Wikipedia for computational data. Check it out at:

[http://silly.io./](http://silly.io./)

